# Key Scriptures to Memorize for Evangelizing



## Romans922

I'm trying to accumulate a list of Scripture verses or passages to memorize to use in evangelizing, would you please help me by posting what you think are important verses/passages for one to memorize so that they will be better equipped at the task of evangelizing. (No need to quote the entire verse, references would be good enough for me).

Thanks.


----------



## moral necessity

"This is the work of God, that you believe on him whom he has sent" - John 6:29

Blessings!


----------



## Jack K

The essence of justification through the atonement offered on the cross:

2 Cor. 5:21. "For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God."

1 Peter 3:18. "Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, that he might bring us to God."


----------



## Andres

Point them to their current state - Rom 3:10-12 "as it is written: "None is righteous, no, not one; no one understands; no one seeks for God. All have turned aside; together they have become worthless; no one does good, not even one."


----------



## Edward

I'd start with the verses in the EE presentation, then customize for your needs. No point reinventing the wheel starting with a square block.


----------



## reaganmarsh

*This might help.*

View attachment 2413

I put this together recently for my church.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

A walk through Romans should do nicely:

Romans 3:23; 6:23; 8:1; 10:9; 10:13

Then there is:

A Wonderful Burden


1. An acceptance in the Beloved which can never be questioned. (Eph. 1:6)
2. A bounty which can never be withdrawn. (1 Cor. 3:21-23)
3. A deliverance which can never be excelled. (2 Cor. 1:10)
4. A grace which can never be limited. (2 Cor. 12:9)
5. A hope which can never be disappointed. (Hebrews 6:18-19)
6. An inheritance which can never be lost. (1 Peter 1:3-5)
7. A joy which need never be diminished. (John 15:11)
8. A kingdom which can never be overturned. (Hebrews 12:28)
9. A nearness to God which can never be reversed. (Eph. 2:13)
10. A peace which can never be disturbed. (John 14:27)
11. A righteousness which can never be tarnished. (2 Cor. 5:21)
12. A salvation which can never be cancelled. (Hebrews 5:9)


Src: F.E. Marsh

AMR


----------



## AThornquist

I'm short on time so I'll shoot this out quick: it can be helpful to think of verses that relate to these questions.

God, man, Christ, response--
Who is God?
Who is man and what is his state before God?
Who is Christ and what has he done for sinners?
What are we to do with these truths?


----------



## seajayrice

Eze 37:5 Thus saith the Lord GOD unto these bones; Behold, I will cause breath to enter into you, and ye shall live: 
Eze 37:6 And I will lay sinews upon you, and will bring up flesh upon you, and cover you with skin, and put breath in you, and ye shall live; and ye shall know that I am the LORD.


----------



## Pilgrim

I think that the Navigators Topical Memory System has some good verses too. I'd know what they are, but it seems I never got around to the memorizin part.


----------



## dudley

Jack K said:


> The essence of justification through the atonement offered on the cross:
> 
> 2 Cor. 5:21. "For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God."
> 
> 1 Peter 3:18. "Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, that he might bring us to God."



I agree with jack and addaccording to His grace and for Christ’s sake, He pardons all of our sins and accepts us as righteous. The Bible tells us that God accepts the one who confesses himself to be guilty, and who repents and believes in Jesus Christ. Mark 1:14, 15; 16:16; Rom. 1:16,17; 4:3-7; 5:1; Gal. 2:16, 17. This can only be found through the work of Christ, and not the law. Every attempt in sinners to justify themselves by the law is vain. Psa. 140:3, 4; 143:2; Rom. 3: 20, 28; 7: 5-24.


----------



## deleteduser99

Romans 3:19-20 is a good one for showing the purpose of God's law, which is clearly never to save, but only to shut our mouths and hold us to account in our sins, and that nothing comes of knowing God's law except knowledge of sin. Makes a clean cut at self-righteousness.

Of course, Romans 3 (at least verse 10 upwards) overall is quite useful if you become deeply familiar. Haven't used it myself yet, but it seems the whole passage would be important.


----------

